# TIMEX vs Casio - why so difficult?



## Surly Troll

So I have this love hate relationship with Casio. 
With Timex.... Hate myself for loving it. What gives?

I Like my Timex. I use the $35 walmart 30lap version (the midsize/women's version in black and yellow) I'm a guy.

I find the Timex to be, well, Perfect. 
- Super easy to read at all angles
- Month, day, and date - (I need month)
- Freaking accurate (<10 sec a YEAR over 7 years), I set my other watch and clocks by it.
- Awesome Battery Life (battery lasted 7 years-ish)
- Reminders on home screen when stopwatch, timer, or reminder is runner in the background.
- Excellent back light/indigo
- 100 meters water resistant
- SUPER easy to use, labeled buttons via lcd when changing modes (Next, Done, + , -, etc...)
- Features, Features, Features
- 3x time zones
- COUNT DOWN TIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with repeat
- Stopwatch with 30!!! laps
- 3X alarms
- Occasion reminder (although I don't really use it)
- Unobtrusive
- Comfortable 
- Lightweight
- Looks modern
- Crazy durable: running, mountain biking alot (and I strap it to my handle bars), swimming, yard work, car work, wood work, construction, using eveyday, showering, have thrown and dropped it more times than I am willing to admit. and still keeps perfect time.

All of the above in 34mm wide and 11mm thick with 7 yr battery. 
I Have had the watch since 2006ish and still works wonderfully!!
WOWOWOWOW!!

Cons with Timex: definitely nothing objective, just feeling.
- it is cold, it is there, and works (i guess a plus)
- unisex/ midsize/ women's (I'm a dude, and yes it makes me a little self conscious )
- Mens is too large and bulky for my wrist
- I hate myself for liking it. Maybe I am bored with it??

Casio on the other hand - the w-201

- Easy to read, but angles no as good as timex (w-201 model very good, other casio's are terrible)
- Another negative, if you look closely, display flickers (all casio w-201s do this)
- Month, day, and date - (I need month) - check
- Accurate not as good as Timex (gains 3 sec a month, 36 in year vs tiem 7 secs/ year), 
- Awesome Battery Life ( 10 years) check
- Won't tell you if anything is running in the background
- Crappy back light - uneven
- Easy to use but no as easy at timex
- Features deplete: time, alarm, stopwatch to 24hrs only, and dual time
- Dual time
- NO COUNT DOWN TIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHH
- Stopwatch with just splt
- 1X alarm
- Comfortable, but not as much as timex 
- Lightweight

Why couldn't casio include a count down timer? WHY???

I like to size the retro styling, the history of the company, the construction of the watch, but it leave soooooo much to be desired when put up against the TIMEX.

Another watch by casio with month, day, date and count down timer is the casio w93h which has only 3 yr batty life and a very very poor display at angles and poor use of face real estate. 
and the Casio w71 was discontinued sometime ago, but it too had a really crappy back light.

It seems like Timex made a perfect module for a digital watch and put it in every watch with variation of size and button position. Would this be so hard to do for casio???? What gives.

Back to my "Unisex" Timex. Like Joan Jett said: I hate myself of loving it.

Ok, rant over. thanks for reading. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## John MS

To me it's a Chevy vs Ford argument. Both companies make reasonably priced well designed products that are different. My favorite is probably the Casio A500WA.


----------



## XBladeX

The only thing I miss in Timex (and your two Casio watches) is solar power. I hate changing battery and I want the guarantee of a "everlasting" power supply. I know that this is subjective, but that's me...although I like the features of Timex! 
And I'm the same opinion with the modules: Why does Casio always reduce some features. I like also to have a timer function on my watch, but one which you can adjust to the second. Casio has some few models with this feature, but then you can set only to 1 hour maximum, otherwise you have adjustment to the minute and then maximum time setting of 24 hours. Why?


----------



## Deity42

I enjoy both Casio and Timex, but I'm most concerned with button placement/function. I am not a fan of how Timex sets up their chronos with buttons on the face of the watch, and in this instance, one to start on the face, one to stop/reset on the side...would drive me a little nuts. Chrono is likely the function I am going to use most, and I am used to Start and Stop being one button, and reset another, just like mechanical analog chronos. Casio tends to keep this arrangement, and even if they're sometimes located in different positions they're usually on the side on the watch. Just my pref.


----------



## cal..45

First of all: If you look for a Casio that is nearly as good and easy to operate as a Timex and got all the whistles and bells you (normally) ever need in a digital watch, check out the W-736H. I have tons of Casios and Timex's and the 736 quickly became one of my top favs. 

From a functional and logical pov nothing beats a Timex, I absolutely agree with that. The module of the T-49851 apperantly has the same functions as your Timex but the added (and extremely useful) vibe alarm. I just love this watch to death, it is probably my most worn and beaten up digital. I still hope that Timex will bring one or more models to market one day, which allow to see the current time in stw and cdt mode instead of the utterly useles preset time. That is - in my opinion - the only function where some Casio watches can prevail over Timex. 


cheers


----------



## xevious

Dollar for dollar, the Timex will win. But Timex has a tough time of competing with CASIO when heading up scale. Many lower end CASIO watches will be lacking certain functionality as a driver to get a higher model. But like *Cal..45* said, the CASIO W-736H is probably the most ideal lower end digital watch. You can obtain certain variants for about $25 USD shipped (Amazon) in the USA. It doesn't manage split laps as well as Timex, but in many other respects it's better. As for accuracy, I have an old steel case screw back Timex Ironman that gains about 2 seconds a month. But, I had a friend of mine who has a later model do an accuracy test, and his gained about 8 seconds in a month. Less than 10 seconds in a year is just luck of the draw, and not representative of accuracy for that model. I have several CASIO watches that gain about 1 second per month on average. And the advantage with CASIO is that there is a trim screw where you can correct a module that has slipped out of acceptable accuracy range. You cannot do that with a Timex. ALSO, Timex does not manufacture their watches as modular as CASIO. If something goes wrong, forget about trying to fix it or cannibalizing a module from another Timex.


----------



## GaryK30

xevious said:


> And the advantage with CASIO is that there is a trim screw where you can correct a module that has slipped out of acceptable accuracy range..


Do the cheaper, current-model Casios have trimmer screws? I know that most G-Shocks and many Pro Treks do (not sure about the higher-end, ana-digi, Tough Movement Gs and Pro Treks).

I have one W-S210 that's accurate to within a second per month (excellent), but another is fast about 13 seconds per month (not so good).


----------



## cinealta

I've had both for decades. Timex is better. Better quality, more accurate. At entry level, Timex also has extra features included such as countdown timer (CDT), dual time zones, multiple alarms etc, that Casio does not. The Indiglo light is superior to the green Casio half-screen light. Casio menus are also non-intuitive.

Timex is on the wrist of extreme athletes, in Wall Street boardrooms and on the Pentagon E-Ring. Enlisted guys may wear G-Shocks but their officers wear Ironmans.


----------



## kramer5150

I have to admit I have always had a "thing" for the WS4.

$300~400 for a timex ABC though seems insane.


----------



## Wolfsatz

kramer5150 said:


> I have to admit I have always had a "thing" for the WS4.
> 
> $300~400 for a timex ABC though seems insane.


they definately need to redo this one.


----------



## Dan GSR

DW 5600E 
problem solved


----------



## judg69

I own both ,and at least for me virtually all Casios are more intuitive in use, last longer and generally seem to be of higher quality.


----------



## ShockMister

judg69 said:


> I own both ,and at least for me virtually all Casios are more intuitive in use, last longer and generally seem to be of higher quality.


I also think they are more intuitive. But sometimes I wonder if that's just because I was wearing them as a kid. I had to learn how to use it then, so it's been in grained in my mind for a long time.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio straps last longer. Watches over all i think they equal but Timex used very cheap resin thus WR problems with time.
Both equally intuitive. Modern Timex (after 92) is often better.


----------



## Georgewg

If you compare the basic non solar and non atomic DW5600E with the Timex Ironman D shaped 200m Shock model, the Timex is much better. The Timex has bigger and easier to see lcd digits, better illumination plus 8 hours of illumination in all modes when you press "any" button when you turn on the night mode Indiglo feature on the watch, better stopwatch with 100 hours of recording time plus you can count up to 30 laps, better countdown timer with automatic repeat feature, better alarm with choice of daily, weekly or weekend only alarm. The Casio doesn't have any of these features. Plus Casio hasn't updated the design on their DW5600E like Timex has on the Ironman D shaped 200m Shock model. Timex has updated their Ironman Shock design and upgraded the materials on this particular model over the last 35 years and made it much nicer looking than the original design of the 1980's.


----------



## kramer5150

G-shocks are government issued to military personnel around the world, so they can't undergo design changes without some level of supplier recertification. The classics retain their original certified designs for this reason, and of course other reasons as well.


----------



## raccoon city

I only like digital watches, and I think Timex has the best looking digital watches.
Casio is probably more durable, but I like the looks of certain Timex.
I also put screen protectors on all of my watches because the face of Timex watches scratch really easily.


----------



## kostependrhs

Unfortunately Timex watches are fugly. The screen shape looks hideous. The case looks like a transformers toy. This is the only reason. I clearly prefer the timex module. But i buy casio.


----------



## Georgewg

kostependrhs said:


> Unfortunately Timex watches are fugly. The screen shape looks hideous. The case looks like a transformers toy. This is the only reason. I clearly prefer the timex module. But i buy casio.


Casio watches and especially the G-Shocks are fugly and look like a transformers toys too. Timex modules are 1,000 times better than the Casio modules. The Casio modules have small numbers and are hard to see and the module doesn't have the Night Glow Indiglo feature that the Timex has which can light up in any screen mode while going through the modes and while using and viewing the stopwatch, countdown timer, alarm and second or third time zones.


----------



## rideronthestorm

My Timex Iron Man 100 lap wears nice. The keeper is cheap, a bit loose. The plastic buttons are cheaper, and the screen scratches too easy. They need to update to mineral. It is a better sports watch, but I find I wear my G-Shocks way more often. They don't lack many of the features you listed.


----------



## Georgewg

I own a few of the 200m Timex Ironman 30 lap Shock Endure models with the recessed mineral crystal (the T5K195, T5K196 and T5K198). The watch case on all 3 of these particular models is made from resin and they all come standard with a mineral crystal that resists scratches. The buttons on the 200m Timex Ironman Shock Endure watches are all heavy duty and not cheap feeling like the the buttons on the 100m Timex Ironman watches. It's the non Shock 100m Timex Ironman watches that have the plastic buttons on them that feel cheap. I own the Timex Sleek 50 lap T5K4949 and it has an acrylic crystal and the cheaper feeling lighter plastic buttons on it. However, the watch is sturdy and it has an excellent module inside its case that's much better that has more features than the module that's inside the 200m Ironman 30 lap Shock Endure. I love the Night Mode Indiglo feature that all these models have. It's indispensable and much needed for night time viewing when using the stopwatch, countdown timer, 2nd time zone and for setting the time or the countdown timer on the watch in the dark. Casio doesn't even come close to having this much needed feature on their G-Shocks.


----------



## rideronthestorm

I like that the Timex counts reps on the timer. Pretty cool feature. But it also flashes the light every time it goes off. I don't think I can turn that off, but isn't doing favors for the battery. I like that some of my G-Shocks can display time in the stopwatch and timer modes.


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex Ironman is sports watch. Expedition is ... not even sure where to put it but rough approximation will be in worker/field/yard work category. 
Timex do not produce as many styles as Casio. 
Timex and Casio (Despite some past uses by Timex of Casio modules) try to distance themselves as much as possible so they won't start price war in frankly profit deprived segment. 
They different and both have good and bad points depending on model more or less.


----------



## tregaskin

from my own experience casios are more durable


----------



## Wolfsatz

tregaskin said:


> from my own experience casios are more durable


but you can buy many more TX for ONE G shock 
Bros by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

.. but I don't find TX resin any worst than G shock 
Hydro vs OEM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rideronthestorm

How cheap are those Timex?


----------



## Wolfsatz

rideronthestorm said:


> How cheap are those Timex?
> 
> View attachment 14703451


Right now being Xmassy season.. doesn't quite show how low you can get them... Most of my Rugged 30 collection was less than $25.. $22.999 if I recall correctly... and $39.99 is not the average price of a G Shock.. right?



> Timex Ironman T5K793 Full-Size Rugged 30 Men's Digital Watch
> Popular Item 2 viewed per hour
> 2 product ratings
> Condition:New with tags
> Quantity:
> 1
> 5 available
> Price:US $22.00


 Via the Bay for the blackout picture above New










Pool Side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rideronthestorm

Wolfsatz said:


> Right now being Xmassy season.. doesn't quite show how low you can get them... Most of my Rugged 30 collection was less than $25.. $22.999 if I recall correctly... and $39.99 is not the average price of a G Shock.. right?


Average no, but trying to keep it somewhat apples to apples. Can't compare the high end G-Shocks to Timex. If cost if your primary driver, you can get twice as many $10.40 Casio F91W-1's for each Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz

rideronthestorm said:


> Average no, but trying to keep it somewhat apples to apples. Can't compare the high end G-Shocks to Timex. If cost if your primary driver, you can get twice as many $10.40 Casio F91W-1's for each Timex.


True... just like the Timex vs Casio comparison.... Timex avoids competing with Casio.. and I may think perhaps the same with Casio. I can't imagine why Casio has not come up with a watch that is like a Timex Ease of Fuction with its primary goal. Most G shocks are difficult to operate and don't follow any type of guide or standard.

For what is worth.. I do like G shocks on some days... .

Skellington by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex and Casio do have distinct logic difference that said they are not worlds apart. 
considering various non-Timex Timex models like sports 1440 and others as such based on sub-supplier designs There is no single logic in how Timex watch operates. 
But again anyone with some reading comprehension and no manual reading allergy can learn operating both Casio and Timex. 
Classic Timex Ironman had several bonuses to operation. they may seem small on paper (screen) but it makes watch far more pleasant to operate.
Like all things are actually written on screen next, + , - , hold to set... not a big deal compared to dedicated + and - buttons but over all makes it more simple to understand. 
5 button construction made Ironman very very convenient. Some Casio models have it too and it's equally convenient. 
Where timex did won in my eyes is in functional design of interface there are no decorations just things you need. It's in essence pure minimalist design.
Again Casio did it too on some models but some are blessed with different "cool" factors.
Other thing with Timex Ironman is consistency. It's not so true today but 5 years ago in 95% of cases no matter what Timex Ironman you got be it women's or man's it was essentially same interface, same operation and in most cases same function. Call it boring or consistent your choice yet Casio did deliver whole variety 

Choice it good. Both companies make great watches for a price and both have let say models i am not going to suggest. Like many other companies. 
Thing is there are only two major players in mass produced "reputable brand" digital watches. Timex and Casio. There is no place for price wars and direct competition. Both companies will only loose from it. 

Choice is good! Also nothing stops you from loving both of them and using them where they shine.
Like i did.

Getting back to OP choices these 3 models been different: Timex is sports watch and Casio is more every day work watches. Than it come to what you use and what is useful for you and what is good on your hand. I can pick Timex models which will create same difference and take whole Casio vs Timex out. 
It's about choices and visual preferences.


----------



## yankeexpress

Have never broken a Casio, but have broken many Timex over the years and my wife is wearing a busted Timex (date doesn’t work) but she likes it for the easily readable time and the fact that it doesn’t make any noise, other than the ticking, which she cannot hear. 

Both my sons destroyed Timex, which I replaced with G-Shocks, good to go. 

I like Timex, but they are nowhere near as robust as Casio.


----------



## rideronthestorm

yankeexpress said:


> I like Timex, but they are nowhere near as robust as Casio.


No arguments when their $39 model can handle 24.97 metric tons.


----------



## Georgewg

That's the Casio DW5600E. I have a bunch of them from when they were made in Thailand.



The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## Georgewg

That's the Casio DW5600E. I have a bunch of them from when they were made in Thailand.



The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## tregaskin

Wolfsatz said:


> but you can buy many more TX for ONE G shock
> Bros by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> .. but I don't find TX resin any worst than G shock
> Hydro vs OEM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Well I was thinkng more about my w800h for about 18€, 10 year battery and 100m


----------



## Dan West

Not difficult for me: Timex typically has plastic crystals, no solar power, and displays with tints and narrow digits. I go with Casio.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Dan West said:


> Not difficult for me: Timex typically has plastic crystals, no solar power, and displays with tints and narrow digits. I go with Casio.


Me 2
Battle of the AnaDigis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## arvinaquio

I own a lot of casio / G-Shock watches and it's always my choice due to the robustness of their products. Timex from my own pov is somewhat a bit childish in the design aspect and doest have so much complications/subdials like casio does. I dont like boring and plain looking watches that's why I choose casio/g-shocks plus the mature looking designs. Functions? well I think theres nothing you can complain of what casio watches offers, its true, you might not have every stuff you need on single model but sure there are models that offers complete basic features especially from the g-shock line.


----------



## KOwatch

I'm happy to see all the Timex fans. When I'm out looking at used watches, I always pass over the Ironmans when I see them for sale. I felt sad and worried there was no love for them. I'm usually more interested in the Casios but they usually seem to get snatched up before I get to them. In the thrift shops in my circuit, I don't think I've ever seen a Gshock for sale, but Ironmans, all the time.

My distaste for Ironmans (Ironmen?) probably bleeds over from my dislike of those loud Timex m905 analog quartz movements, even though the digitals are of course silent. I do have one old 90s Ironman waiting for a new strap. Maybe after reading this thread I'll be inspired to give it some wrist time.


----------



## Rocket1991

arvinaquio said:


> I own a lot of casio / G-Shock watches and it's always my choice due to the robustness of their products. Timex from my own pov is somewhat a bit childish in the design aspect and doest have so much complications/subdials like casio does. I dont like boring and plain looking watches that's why I choose casio/g-shocks plus the mature looking designs. Functions? well I think theres nothing you can complain of what casio watches offers, its true, you might not have every stuff you need on single model but sure there are models that offers complete basic features especially from the g-shock line.


That's a matter of taste. Subdials are cool for one but childish from another person prospective.
Timex is in it's classic form sroighforward with HH:MM:SS DAY:MM: DD but that is a beauty of it. There is nothing which not serves the purpose. 5-6 button designs are very useful and ergonomic. and frankly most complications are present. At least these you need.
Sure Timex vs Casio is very much about what you think is cool.
My personal opinion both are solid and Timex been more of the tool and ergonomic design than Casio which often regretfully falls into form over function game.
If i need to operate stopwatch/set up timer multiple times i will pick Ironman over Casio DW5600 any day of the week.


----------



## Wolfsatz

This thread needs some pictorials

TX Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Wolfsatz said:


> This thread needs some pictorials
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love this one!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocket1991 said:


> Love this one!


My favorite IM!


----------



## Eric.S

I'm probably biased towards Casio fanboy but I feel Casio has much more models to choose around $20 range that has good (for the money) quality, materials and functionality, and similar Timex I've seen are around $40 range. Also I prefer Casio's aesthetics than Timex, digital watch wise.

And lastly, when it comes to solar or atomic or both on low cost models, or sensors (e.g. ABC) I don't think any brand can beat Casio.


----------



## lookatwrist

I've been wearing Casio and Timex digitals my whole life. IMO, the Timex quality and durability slots right in between the non-G-shock and G-Shock Casios. They're pretty durable, and have a really nice soft matte feel. Especially the most recent ones, they have a quality feel to them that all the inexpensive Casios just cant match. This makes sense, as generally the pricing works out just the same. <$30, Casio is your only game. But from ~$30 to ~60 is where Timex really shines, perhaps up $100 or so. But beyond that, I'd probably get a G-Shock.

The Timex interface/UI is just a bit better as well, for all that means on a 4-button watch. Small flourishes in how things display on the screen make it simpler to use, and the button pressing is much easier. I prefer the "start/split" and "stop/reset" buttons over "start/stop" and "lap/reset" too. The Timexes with front buttons put the "start/split" function there, which makes sense IMO. Few budget Casios even have a fifth front button, and it's always the light.

I do wish that Casio made some more non-Gshock, pure-digital watches that were a bit more premium. They used to make some pure digital Edifice watches (EFD line) but no more. The A-1000 is a step in that direction, hope they continue to develop that.


----------



## shayanwa

One of those watch brands keeps me awake at night if it’s in the same room as me. Like the heart under the floor boards in Edgar Allen Poe’s story. Hint: it’s the Timex.


----------



## lookatwrist

shayanwa said:


> One of those watch brands keeps me awake at night if it's in the same room as me. Like the heart under the floor boards in Edgar Allen Poe's story. Hint: it's the Timex.


Oh yes. Timex has some classic analog watches. I had to get rid of every one I've had. Such a shame, there are some classic styles. I don't understand why, I think they're Miyota movements, must be custom budget variants. Thankfully, Timex digitals don't tick.


----------



## Bear1845

More pics. I've got one of these incoming. Anyone else have one?


----------



## Rocket1991

Bear1845 said:


> More pics. I've got one of these incoming. Anyone else have one?
> View attachment 15695460


Not in this color scheme. They pretty solid 30 lap Irnomans.
I have it in other color/s.


----------

